# Ashtabula or Jamestown



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey, has anyone been out on either Ashtabula, Jamestown Reservoir or Pipestem. Taking my 2y/o fishing this weekend for the first time and would like to get him in on some good action. Panfish are usually good for this and am looking for some hot spots or reports, so I can lead him on a good fishing outing. Thanks! :beer:

Darrin


----------

